# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Steeds meer problemen door medicijngebruik

## afra1213

Slachtoffers van een plots overlijden blijken steeds vaker onder de zware medicijnen te zitten.
" Dat zegt de Leuvense toxicoloog Jan Tytgat. 
In Amerika is de sterfte door misbruik van medicijnen zelfs doodsoorzaak nummer één.
Driehonderdduizend slachtoffers per jaar. 
Dat is de dodentol die medicijnen op voorschrift in de Verenigde Staten jaarlijks eisen.
Het cijfer werd bekendgemaakt in de rand van het proces tegen Conrad Murray, de lijfarts van Michael Jackson.

"Ook in ons land is het aantal sterfgevallen door medicijnen sterk toegenomen," zegt toxicoloog Jan Tytgat van de KU Leuven. 
Tytgat voert op vraag van het gerecht geregeld lijkschouwingen uit op mensen die zonder aanwijsbare reden overleden zijn en stelde vast dat steeds meer slachtoffers onder de slaapmiddelen, kalmeermiddelen, stimulantia, antidepressiva en antipsychotica zitten.

"Ze hebben bijvoorbeeld ooit een antidepressivum voorgeschreven gekregen en hebben daar nog een paar blisters van overgehouden. Waarna ze zonder doktersadvies die restmedicijnen innemen. 

Ongecontroleerd en soms in combinatie met andere geneesmiddelen en alcohol. Een gevaarlijke cocktail," zegt Tytgat.

Het Internationaal Bureau voor de Controle op Drugs waarschuwt al een paar jaar dat de nieuwe junkies niet zozeer verslaafd zijn 
aan de klassieke harddrugs, maar aan slaap- en kalmeermiddelen. 
"Een groot aantal bejaarden in rusthuizen is echt verslaafd aan slaapmiddelen," zegt Tytgat.

Hoewel het gaat om geneesmiddelen die enkel op doktersvoorschrift verkrijgbaar zijn, blijkt het in de praktijk niet zo moeilijk om een flinke voorraad bijeen te sprokkelen. "Er is een zwarte markt van valse en gestolen voorschriften. 
Veel verslaafden shoppen ook bij meerdere dokters of apothekers. 
Of ze spreken kennissen aan die zich medicijnen laten voorschrijven die ze niet nodig hebben."

Bron: http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/det...cleid=293IJ1O0

----------


## Flogiston

Dat is precies waarom die middelen alleen op recept te verkrijgen zijn.

Het is ook de reden dat artsen en apothekers zo waarschuwen tegen het onoordeelkundig gebruik van deze geneesmiddelen.

Maar ja, dit zijn de patiënten zelf die, zodra ze een middel in handen hebben, er rare dingen mee doen. Hoe zou je dat willen voorkomen? Het enige dat we kunnen doen is de patiënt waarschuwen dat hij het middel alleen volgens voorschrift van de arts mag gebruiken, en het algemene publiek waarschuwen dat ze geen medicijnen moeten kopen zonder met hun arts te hebben overlegd.

Het probleem is dus het zelf gaan dokteren. Dat gaat fout. Je moet goede medische kennis hebben om te weten wat wel en wat niet verantwoord is. Vertrouw niet op je buurman, vertrouw niet op die wonderdokter om de hoek - vertrouw alleen op je arts.

----------


## sietske763

wat is er erg aan dat veel bejaarden in tehuizen verslaafd zijn aan slaapmed.?????????
heb in alle takken van de gezondheidszorg gewerkt en heb dus ook vaak oudere mensen niet slapend meegemaakt, meestal veel zorgen omdat ze al ouderen zijn en de vreselijkste dingen moeten meemaken.....bv een kind wegbrengen....
heb functies gehad waarbij ik zelf mocht bepalen waar de mensen rust van kregen en konden slapen.
tegenwoordig mag dat niet meer en moet er gebeld worden naar een arts.....ja, en veel mensen hebben het gekregen.
tuurlijk zijn er risico,s aan verbonden;;bv valgevaar, maar daar zijn dan weer formulieren voor zodat er heus wel toezicht is...
veel mensen denken dat oud worden fijn is, we willen graag lang leven.....
van die gedachte ben ik genezen....al heel lang!
ik zou zo zeggen; laat de mensen maar lekker slapen en als het niet gaat, dan maar met behulp van med., om de mensen het zo makkelijk mogelijk te maken op hun oude dag..

----------

